# caddy upper a-arms



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

i saw it in a topic that caddy a-arms fit new style 98-02 lincoln towncars...just take the crossmember out...is this true?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Yup!!!


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

ohh :0 ...you did that mod to yours already?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I have a set of arms extended and molded!! :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

damn homie!!!!! :0 :0 so it just bolts up or have to do some mods?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

oohh yah what year a-arms?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Aug 14 2008, 02:00 AM~11340645
> *oohh yah what year a-arms?
> *


78-96


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

You take the arms and slid the bushings in loosely and bolt them onto the car, then slide the arms on the bushings to center them and then tack weld the arms to the bushings.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

awsome!!!your the man...which bushings off of the lincoln or the caddy?sorry man i just wanna do this right


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

I don't know if lincoln bushings will fit in caddy arms, so caddy bushings.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

aurite!!!!!i'll try it out :biggrin:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

WILL U HAVE 2 DO ANY MODS TO THE MOUNTS ON THE FRAME WHERE THE ARMS GO :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

no


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

pics?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> pics?
> [/quote
> 3xxxx :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes pics!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

These aren't mine but same thing.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

are the ball joints the same ...or do you have to stick with the lincoln ones ?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 14 2008, 07:16 PM~11346696
> *are the ball joints the same ...or do you have to stick with the lincoln ones ?
> *


story on the street is the newer lincolns like these can use the GM ball joint.


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

MAN I LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERYDAY :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

We need more info like how much extension is everybody using with these and could you use a Cadillac spindle?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 20 2008, 02:50 AM~11391120
> *We need more info like how much extension is everybody using with these and could you use a Cadillac spindle?
> *



x2 Anyone done it??


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

wut about the swaybar?? can i use a 92 swaybar with my spindel swap? or can i just use my stock swaybar with the 92s end pieces???


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Why does everyone insist on changing the stock arms. Theres nothing wrong with them. They can be extended and plated just like a stamped arm, and Napa H.D. ball joints are available for them. My 95 has the same arms and ball joints that were installed 3 years ago and I'm hard on my shit.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 20 2008, 06:06 PM~11396785
> *Why does everyone insist on changing the stock arms. Theres nothing wrong with them. They can be extended and plated just like a stamped arm, and Napa H.D. ball joints are available for them. My 95 has the same arms and ball joints that were installed 3 years ago and I'm hard on my shit.
> *


Personally for me I like the look of the stamped arms better! And the ball joints are cheaper :biggrin: And since I have the older spindles and brakes it's just easier.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11398768
> *Personally for me I like the look of the stamped arms better! And the ball joints are cheaper :biggrin: And since I have the older spindles and brakes it's just easier.
> *


Can't argue with that since you already have most of the older parts. It's just easier and cheaper to use as many factory parts as possible to get the job done verses going to a junkyard and mixing and matching a bunch of old parts hoping it works out.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 21 2008, 08:03 AM~11401252
> *Can't argue with that since you already have most of the older parts. It's just easier and cheaper to use as many factory parts as possible to get the job done verses going to a junkyard and mixing and matching a bunch of old parts hoping it works out.
> *


It's not really easier since I run 13's, I had to get new spindles anyways. And I didn't hope it would work as my 98 I had in 03 I had the same setup on it. :0 Oh and all my parts are brand new except for the spindles and arms :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

91-94 spinldes and brakes work with 95-00 upper and lower control arms if you want to run 13"s. Thats what my 95 has and works great plenty of room for caliper clearance. There are a few different ways to swap to allow 13"s depends on your preferance which you choose. To each their own.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 21 2008, 10:17 AM~11402243
> *91-94 spindles and brakes work with 95-00 upper and lower control arms if you want to run 13"s. That's what my 95 has and works great plenty of room for caliper clearance. There are a few different ways to swap to allow 13"s depends on your preference which you choose. To each their own.
> *


So you would still have to go to the junkyard to get the 91-94 spindles regardless, so your opinion of using as many stock pieces as possible doesn't really apply here. And caddy or older lincoln arms are a lot easier to come by already extended than the newer arms are. Therefore actually making this way easier in my opinion! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Your right either way usually requires a trip to the salvage yard. My point is you can buy fewer pieces once you get there. It's actually difficult for me to find older car parts in the yards near me, they just scrap all the "old stuff" since they can't rape you so much on the price. There is only one pick and pull yard near me that holds onto anything old, so if they don't have it I'm screwed.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 21 2008, 02:18 PM~11404272
> *Your right either way usually requires a trip to the salvage yard. My point is you can buy fewer pieces once you get there. It's actually difficult for me to find older car parts in the yards near me, they just scrap all the "old stuff" since they can't rape you so much on the price. There is only one pick and pull yard near me that holds onto anything old, so if they don't have it I'm screwed.
> *


Gotcha!!! Yeah out here you can get a set of stock a-arms for 30 bucks easily. :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anybody know anything bout the swaybars???


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Aug 21 2008, 04:22 PM~11405315
> *anybody know anything bout the swaybars???
> *


Mine has the swaybar off my 81 mark 6 on it...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 20 2008, 03:50 AM~11391120
> *We need more info like how much extension is everybody using with these and could you use a Cadillac spindle?
> *



*we do this for new Towncars as well. and yes you can use a caddy spindle, however you need to sleeve the lower control arm for the b-body balljoint (similar to a caddy spindle swap on a impala)*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11405964
> *we do this for new Towncars as well. and yes you can use a caddy spindle, however you need to sleeve the lower control arm for the b-body balljoint (similar to a caddy spindle swap on a impala)
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King+Aug 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11404672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That puts you right back to the clearance problem with the calipers for 13" wheels though. I suppose using box Caprice parts could be used for a 13" set up. Is the Caddy spindle taller than the T/C?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 22 2008, 08:42 PM~11415715
> *I wish it was still that easy and cheap, fools here want $100 a pair.
> That puts you right back to the clearance problem with the calipers for 13" wheels though. I suppose using box Caprice parts could be used for a 13" set up. Is the Caddy spindle taller than the T/C?
> *


no the town car spindle is taller than caddy or caprice spindles, so I don't think you would be helping anything by swap'n to them.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I guess I'm at a loss for the reason of the Caddy swap all together then. :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 22 2008, 07:42 PM~11415715
> *I wish it was still that easy and cheap, fools here want $100 a pair.
> That puts you right back to the clearance problem with the calipers for 13" wheels though. I suppose using box Caprice parts could be used for a 13" set up. Is the Caddy spindle taller than the T/C?
> *




*were doing em for hoppers. so its a lil bit different application *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

anybody sellin caddy a-arm extended and molded?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 14 2008, 04:09 AM~11340664
> *You take the arms and slid the bushings in loosely and bolt them onto the car, then slide the arms on the bushings to center them and then tack weld the arms to the bushings.
> *



Does that mean you have to cut the tack welds everytime you put new bushings in it? 

Also I clicked on edit your post instead of quoting it, thats why it says I edited it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Dec 19 2008, 08:46 PM~12479141
> *anybody sellin caddy a-arm extended and molded?
> *


The shipping is going to kill you!


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

i know somebody quoted me $500 bucks just for the uppers


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 5 2009, 09:55 AM~12610212
> *Does that mean you have to cut the tack welds everytime you put new bushings in it?
> 
> Also I clicked on edit your post instead of quoting it, thats why it says I edited it.
> *


Instead of using chevy parts on a ford use 86-91 crown vic or marquis parts you find those cars everywhere keep it all FORD man!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 9 2009, 01:52 PM~12653048
> *i know somebody quoted me $500 bucks just for the uppers
> *


Some people like to actually make money with there skills. Its time consuming to extend and smooth them and still keep them strong.


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2009, 06:50 PM~12656137
> *Some people like to actually make money with there skills. Its time consuming to extend and smooth them and still keep them strong.
> *


i know that and i'm not complaining.these guys got some skills and i am willing to spend that 5 bills to get that quality work.thanks to layitlow that i know where to get all these parts that hawaii don't have :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 14 2008, 01:28 AM~11340560
> *Yup!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sup


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 5 2009, 09:55 AM~12610212
> *Does that mean you have to cut the tack welds everytime you put new bushings in it?
> 
> Also I clicked on edit your post instead of quoting it, thats why it says I edited it.
> *


yes


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jan 9 2009, 07:01 PM~12656695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: sup
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 9 2009, 07:30 PM~12655965
> *Instead of using chevy parts on a ford use 86-91 crown vic or marquis parts you find those cars everywhere keep it all FORD man!!!!
> *


If I'm not mistaken don't you have to cut the towers off the 86-91 frame and weld it to your frame? Those are not a dirrect bolt on correct?


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 21 2008, 03:05 PM~11404672
> *Gotcha!!! Yeah out here you can get a set of stock a-arms for 30 bucks easily. :biggrin:
> *



yea they go for $25 each here. at tha yard


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

I GOT A FRIEND WHO CHANGED HIS A ARMS TO 90S LINCOLN ARMS BUT THEY HIT THE FRAME WHEN HE LOCKS IT UP IS THAT NORMAL.WOULD THE CADDY ARMS DO THAT TO.HE ALSO HAD TO DO OTHER SHIT LIKE GRIND SOME OF THE SPINDLE OFF.DO U GOTTA DO THAT WIT THE CADDY ARMS?


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

so do you use the town car bushing or the caddy bushing in the arms


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jan 31 2009, 10:08 PM~12870214
> *I GOT A FRIEND WHO CHANGED HIS A ARMS TO 90S LINCOLN ARMS BUT THEY HIT THE FRAME WHEN HE LOCKS IT UP IS THAT NORMAL.WOULD THE CADDY ARMS DO THAT TO.HE ALSO HAD TO  DO OTHER SHIT LIKE GRIND SOME OF THE SPINDLE OFF.DO U GOTTA DO THAT WIT THE CADDY ARMS?
> *


just cut a relief notch, but make sure they are reinforced first, then cut


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we can do caddy upper extended reinforced,molded, setup for towncar conversion for 250 plus cores.*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 9 2009, 07:30 PM~12655965
> *Instead of using chevy parts on a ford use 86-91 crown vic or marquis parts you find those cars everywhere keep it all FORD man!!!!
> *


 thats wat i did and i dont have any problem at all!!! i like how the caddy a arm looks and i think they would be stronger than the lincoln material!!!! :biggrin: but mine are from a 90 lincoln town car with small fab work, chochis car too!!!  oh and they HOP really well.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

GLAD I KEPT MINE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

THIS IS GOOD INFO BUT NO ONE ASKED ABOUT THE BOTTOM ARMS
ARE THE THE STOCK 98 TO 00 T/C ARMS OR ARE THEY CHANGED OUT ALSO


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

So are the B-body arms the same length as the town car arms so if there extended 1.5 in it will be the same as 1.5 extended towncar arms ???


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

no caddy is longer


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't have my measurements with me but, the Lincoln arms are about an inch and a half wider than the GM's. The GM's are also about an inch longer.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:420:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

so do they need to be extended?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 20 2009, 06:45 AM~15412343
> *so do they need to be extended?
> *


i did my caddys 1 inch


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Oct 20 2009, 11:45 AM~15412343
> *so do they need to be extended?
> *


That depends on the amount of extension you want.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11343397
> *These aren't mine but same thing.
> 
> 
> ...


that doesnt look very safe at all


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

caddy arms with lincoln balljoints extended 1 inch


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Are those the one uncle bill made?


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

yup


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 14 2009, 08:20 AM~12699973
> *If I'm not mistaken don't you have to cut the towers off the 86-91 frame and weld it to your frame? Those are not a dirrect bolt on correct?
> *


I DIDNT HAVE TOO!!! :dunno: AND THEY WORK GOOD....


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Oct 28 2009, 12:35 AM~15488143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What Year Lincoln ball joints????


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 5 2009, 01:15 PM~15573973
> *What Year Lincoln ball joints????
> *


its from a 90 town car but i have 90 spindles the hole is smaller than stock not sure if you can use them with the cross bolt spindles


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Im not realy feeling the idea. Caddy parts belong on a Caddy and Licnoln parts on a Lincoln. Theres no real benefit just cosmetics, if you wanted stamped arms get the older lincoln arms... Hell thats just my opinion..im thinking out loud.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Nov 6 2009, 02:26 PM~15585953
> *Im not realy feeling the idea. Caddy parts belong on a Caddy and Licnoln parts on a Lincoln. Theres no real benefit just cosmetics, if you wanted stamped arms get the older lincoln arms...  Hell thats just my opinion..im thinking out loud.
> *


i had 90 lincoln arms the caddy is better it is shaped differant it drops down by the balljoints where the lincoln is just straight it gives you a higher lockup its like extending the spindle if you get what im saying more throw and more coil


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt


----------

